# UK S2K photo whoring



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

4 pages so far. Some superb artistic/location shots have cropped up so i thought i would share here.

Warning this is a MAJOR broadband raper of a thread! 

Click Here


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Suprised to see so many on the road....

....rather than in a hedge / ditch / field / upside down


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


> Suprised to see so many on the road....
> 
> ....rather than in a hedge / ditch / field / upside down


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Suprised to see so many on the road....
> 
> ....rather than in a hedge / ditch / field / upside down


That's a bit cruel ... :wink:

I kind of like some of the cars ...
Like this one for example !


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Quoting images so you get to see them again. Grrrrrrrr


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Comedy hats. :roll:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Some are ok...

Hard to tell if it's a MX5 or not from distance


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

saint said:


> Some are ok...
> 
> Hard to tell if it's a MX5 or not from distance


I thought that about some of them too.
Especially from the rear (oo-err).
That's the thing that put us off them when we considered buying one (before we got the TT).

Rogue


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

saint said:


> Some are ok...
> 
> Hard to tell if it's a MX5 or not from distance


Up close, its dead easy to tell them apart. MX-5 are driven by [email protected] S2000 are driven by bell-ends.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Never like the front headlight design, something about it, just doesnt look right :?

Never driven one, hows the handling :lol: :wink:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Never driven one, hows the handling


erm... progressive ....


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Rogue said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Some are ok...
> ...


Aye - ditto - there was a nice(ish) black-red leather one sitting in Honda when I was thinking of getting my 180. 
There is a S2000 sitting in VF CP... S2000 reg too.


----------

